# Hitachi P50X901 Dead? Repairable?



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

So today my 2 1/2 yr old 50" Hitachi Plasma went black. It was on earlier and just went out, when it is turned on it shows a flash of a picture very briefly then goes black with the blue power light flashing three times repeatedly. Tried unplugging power for a few hours as well as unplugging the inputs. Cannot find any codes on the internet so far. Hoping someone has a magic solution otherwise I am guessing I am in the market for a new one


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

While I have no idea, it sounds like it might be the power supply power capacitors. If so, it should not be an expensive fix, if you can find a service center that still does board level repairs (vs just replacing the whole power supply). Just a guess tho.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

A quick search using your own description "blue power light flashing three times " found this.

http://www.fixya.com/support/t7829608-blue_light_blinks_three_times

Hope it helps.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Finally got it to the shop today, we'll see what they come up with, I set the limit around $300. TV stand sure looks strange empty


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Nearly a month now and still not fixed dang it! They haven't even told me if it's fixable! I want my HD TV!


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

That just sucks. Unless they guy is having trouble locating the parts, it should have been fixed ages ago. Even then you should have been kept up to date. If it is just a couple of caps or even the whole board, it takes longer to take the back off the set than it does to make the repair.


----------

